# BBS RZ Center Caps



## VR6NH (Jan 21, 2003)

Im looking for an alternative center cap option for some old/beat e30 RZs. Has anyone tried or had any luck fitting a 62mm or 65mm cap into these?


















Thanks for the help


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

Subscribed for hopefully a solution. I can take a crack at it too.


----------



## VR6NH (Jan 21, 2003)

I was able to test fit Saab part no. 4566311 and it turns out to be a pretty good and tight fit. These are a 2-1/2" center cap found on many of Saab 16" wheels (Im sure others too. I just painted my wheels and Im waiting for them to cure before re-installing these caps—Ill post some photos when they're together.


----------

